# How is it possible?



## Viper_SA (2/4/21)

I've been wondering a bit about the wattage I'm vaping at and have one question I can't answer.
My coils are around 0.7 ohm, vaping at 36W. Nice happy place for me. This equates to around 5.1V. Now on my dual battery series mods, this makes perfect sense taking into account Ohm's Law etc. What baffles me is that I'm able to get the same voltage from my single battery 26650 mod? How can the battery put out more volts than it's stated voltage? i.e. how can a 4.2V battery put out more than 4.2V? What exactly does the chop do to achieve this?

Looking forward to enlightenment

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> I've been wondering a bit about the wattage I'm vaping at and have one question I can't answer.
> My coils are around 0.7 ohm, vaping at 36W. Nice happy place for me. This equates to around 5.1V. Now on my dual battery series mods, this makes perfect sense taking into account Ohm's Law etc. What baffles me is that I'm able to get the same voltage from my single battery 26650 mod? How can the battery put out more volts than it's stated voltage? i.e. how can a 4.2V battery put out more than 4.2V? What exactly does the chop do to achieve this?
> 
> Looking forward to enlightenment


One of the many benefits of regulated devices, not all but most single battery mods allows for voltage boost such as buck boost etc, others might know more about the technical side on how this is done! If it's your happy place then great but i have never been able to vape anywhere near 36w with a 0.7ohm coil without cooking my juice, that's very very high wattage for such a high resistance!


----------



## zadiac (2/4/21)

Maybe it has a step up converter in the chip?

Reactions: Like 1 | Useful 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)

Timwis said:


> One of the many benefits of regulated devices, not all but most single battery mods allows for voltage boost such as buck boost etc, others might now more about the technical side on how this is done! If it's your happy place then great but i have never been able to vape anywhere near 36w with a 0.7ohm coil without cooking my juice, that's very very high wattage for such a high resistance!


I take it even though high resistance you have plenty of airflow and like a very warm vape?


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/21)

Timwis said:


> One of the many benefits of regulated devices, not all but most single battery mods allows for voltage boost such as buck boost etc, others might now more about the technical side on how this is done! If it's your happy place then great but i have never been able to vape anywhere near 36w with a 0.7ohm coil without cooking my juice, that's very very high wattage for such a high resistance!



Nope, no cooking of juice and the vape is actually quite cool, not warm at all. The wicks that came out tonight after more than a month's use still was white as snow after a rinse under water and no discoloring of the juice while in the tank as I sometimes get with certain builds. I do believe that the Noisy Cricket vapes at those ohms with higher voltages and does just fine.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Nope, no cooking of juice and the vape is actually quite cool, not warm at all. The wicks that came out tonight after more than a month's use still was white as snow after a rinse under water and no discoloring of the juice while in the tank as I sometimes get with certain builds. I do believe that the Noisy Cricket vapes at those ohms with higher voltages and does just fine.


With a 0.4ohm i would be at between 25w to 35w (max) with a single coil build depending on the make-up of the coil and atty i am using but i do like quite a bit of restriction!


----------



## Viper_SA (2/4/21)

Timwis said:


> With a 0.4ohm i would be at between 25w to 35w (max) with a single coil build depending on the make-up of the coil and atty i am using but i do like quite a bit of restriction!



Yeah it's weird. On my Drag X's 0.15 ohm coils I'm running 30W and quite happy with the warmth and flavor. Didn't even try the recommended wattage of 60-80W


----------



## Timwis (2/4/21)

Viper_SA said:


> Yeah it's weird. On my Drag X's 0.15 ohm coils I'm running 30W and quite happy with the warmth and flavor. Didn't even try the recommended wattage of 60-80W


Yeah i find a lot of the mesh stock coils such as the Voopoo PnP coils well over rated on the recommended power!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## fbb1964 (3/4/21)

Timwis said:


> Yeah i find a lot of the mesh stock coils such as the Voopoo PnP coils well over rated on the recommended power!


I agree i saw an article somewhere discussing stock coils and the manufacturer recommended wattage being very high. It's in the best interest of the manufacturers to recommend high wattage as it directly contributes to much more stock coils sold by them. True or false i don't know but it makes sense. The article suggested to start low and step up the wattage until the vapers happy place is reached. Normally way under the official manufacturer recommended wattage. Just my 2 cents.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (3/4/21)

If you want to understand voltage vaping take a look here:

Ignore the Haze but listen to the Moose

Reactions: Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

